# ERAC Essex Reptile and Amphibians Club.. Second meet of 2011



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have been given the Pleasure to announce that on the evening of Thursday 3rd February At 8pm we will have Mr Stephen Spalls, Reptile Author and Naturalist as a guest speaker.

All are welcome and If you sign up to ERAC on the night A 10% discount will be given >)

It will be held at 

David Smith Memorial Hall & Field Charity
Broomfield Community Centre
158 Main Road
Broomfield
Chelmsford CM1 7AH (behind the Angel Pub)

Here is a link to the clubs Website ERAC - Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club

Please feel free to pm me for more details..

I hope to see you there Deano :2thumb:...


----------



## snippy (Apr 16, 2010)

ill be there mate


----------

